

Raspberry Pis + Solenoids + Acoustic Instruments = Live Action NES Music - robodrum
http://youtube.com/watch?v=T1wlaj7RyKI

======
robodrum
This system allows for Nintendo gameplay audio to be played through an
acoustic player piano and robotically controlled percussive instruments. The
piano and percussion play live during actual gameplay, mirroring the sounds
that would normally be created electronically by the NES. All audio, including
music and sound effects, is translated in realtime so that it is produced by
the instrument most closely resembling the characteristics of the original
electronic sound.

